# Matted hair



## harrym

Amber gets hair mats under her ears and under her front legs. She hates to be brushed and tries to bite the brush. I have tried soaking the mats in conditioner and combing them out, but I usually end up cutting through them to get them out. Any suggestions? Her coarser back hair never has a mat, just the soft puppy-like hair on her undersides.


----------



## Florabora22

I have this problem with Flora as well no matter how many times a day I brush behind her ears. I got some advice from this forum to use thinning shears and cut vertically through the mat to kind of separate it out. I then spent about 15 minutes or so on each mat picking it apart with my fingers and a comb and eventually brushing it all out. Thank goodness my sweet Flora was so patient with me, especially because I know at some times it had to be uncomfortable.


----------



## AnimalLuver

Yep, it's the price we pay for having this breed with that beautiful coat....the mats 

I used to brush Trooper with a bristle type brush, and he too would try biting it, didn't take to kindly to it. It was the kind that has thin metal prongs on it.

I then bought a comb (sort of like the "Furminator") that has a rake like comb, and on the other side it's just a wide tooth comb. He enjoys this now, and it took some training for him to enjoy it. 

To train him to let me brush him, I would start by having him sit, and anytime he'd attempt to bite the brush, I'd say "NO" and push his head forward (away from the area I'm brushing), and then as long as he would sit there without biting, I would pet him as I'm brushing him saying "Good boy brush...Good boy brush". It took a while, but he now wags his tail when I pull out the brush.

The only way I know to keep mats of a Golden is to brush them regularly. Perhaps someone else has some better advice?


----------



## LibertyME

if her coat is thick in this spots...Try use thinning shears to thin them out so there is less hair to mat...


----------



## Lestorm

It might be better to just cut them out. I like to keep the hair around ears short as it allows air to circulate. Daily grooming will stop matts and as it only takes ten minutes its worth the effort. Happy Grooming!


----------



## Golden999

If they are of a substantial size, just cut them off with a pair of scissors. If they are small enough to be separated with your fingers, do that while you pet her.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Getting mats wet just makes them tighter and harder to get out.

I used one of these :










Cuts right through mats.


----------



## harrym

Ninde'Gold: What is that instrument called and where do you get it?


----------



## penparson

Petco sells mat removing combs. I spent years cutting out Reuben's mats with scissors (ears and back feathers), which he didn't like. I found the mat cutter a few years ago - it's much easier. Wakefield's coat is similar to Reuben's (fine undercoat) and he doesn't mind the mat comb at all.


----------



## Deb_Bayne

Oh Bayne has always just loved the brush, I get the brush out and he runs to the chair and puts his front feet on the chair and back feet on the floor, easier for me to give him the full body brush. Then he lies on his back and it's time for the belly brush. LOL I'm so glad he loves the brush, but getting that hair behind his ears is definitely a challenge he wiggles so much that it's hard to get a good brushing thru, although he doesn't matt up, yet.


----------



## tippykayak

I haven't had a mat on either dog in quite some time. I think part of is that they have the right kind of wash-and-wear coat, and part of it is the brushing routine. I use a rake to clear out undercoat, and I'm thorough in mat-prone areas like behind the ears and the inner part of the "pants." I finish off with a slicker brush to clean up any extra loose undercoat.

I own a mat ripper (which is one name for the device posted earlier in the thread), but I thankfully haven't had to use it in ages. When we have tough burrs (which is a similar situation to matting), I'm often able to get them out with just some Cowboy Magic and a combination of fingers and the rake.

I don't like cutting mats because I don't like the hatchet look it gives to the coat, so I always prefer working them out with the ripper and some Cowboy Magic.

I always towel dry the dogs when we get home from swimming or after a bath, and I'm guessing that helps prevent mats too.

As far as dogs biting the brush or reacting badly to brushing, I've always started with a positive conditioning plan from puppyhood. You soothe them and give them treats while you show them the brush (without brushing at all at first) and let them inspect it. Then you move to running the back of the brush down the sides of the dog while treating and petting so they form positive associations with being handled but without the unfamiliar sensation of the tines in their coat. Once the dog seems happy and relaxed with the back of the brush, you can use the front gently, all the while treating and praising.

If the dog begins to react badly, simply back up a step and repeat it for longer before moving forward again.

This works pretty easily for pups, and it should also work well (albeit slower) for older dogs who already have a bad association with the brush). For some foodie dogs, painting some peanut butter on the fridge may be distracting enough to push the process forward more quickly.


----------



## tippykayak

harrym said:


> Ninde'Gold: What is that instrument called and where do you get it?


I call them mat rippers, but they're often listed as mat combs or dematting combs. I've seen them at the big pet stores. You can also order them online for most places that sell dog grooming equipment.


----------



## Selli-Belle

In those situations, I would just keep the hair short. You can't even see where it has been cut and eliminates the mats before they happen.


----------



## Doug

When you do need to cut matts I found it really helpful to slide a fine toothed comb under the matt and then cut the matt without having to worry as much about accidentally nipping the skin.


----------



## harrym

I went looking for thinning shears yesterday and found none. WalMart had an empty spot where they were supposed to be, next to the doggie nail trimmers. However, when I looked online, I found them priced from $3.97 to $189.99. That's a huge difference! Is there something I should be looking for in thinning shears?


----------



## LibertyME

Look for 42 teeth per inch...

Ive bought 12 dollar thinners and 50 dollar thinners and 125+ dollar thinners.

The 12 dollar ones will do for basic thinning of one dog....they dont stay sharp as long.

The 50 dollar ones were the biggest waste of money...

If you are grooming more than 1 dog, have trouble with your hands or want to practice show type grooming...get the higher priced ones! They cut like butter...feel good in your hands and can be sharpened. Even though they have the same tooth count...the expensive thinners do a nicer, more smooth, finished looking job...


----------



## LibertyME

dont forget to look in a beauty supply store!


----------



## Muddypaws

Sally's Beauty Supply, I bought a nice moderately priced scissor and thinning shear and it works great on the dogs.


----------

